# ham



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

the other day came home.p's were racing side to side following me looking for food..been a few days since i feed them.busy at work.anyways..looked through the refrig and found a piece of ham..thought to myself its meat..why not.tossed in the tank and they gobbled it up..now i heard this is bad ..wHY?i'm not attemping to be doing this i feed my p's beefheart,feeders,and shrimp.only..just wondering why its bad...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Because the chems it have!

It is not fresh food but treated with many chems as preservatives that can be harmfull to Ps.!


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

if the ham is just ham and no spices and aditives then you should be better off as with theses things may casue some indigestion


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Just the word HAM seems fattening. Not to metion the preservatives and extra preparations they add on.


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

Ham is usually very high in, and not as high in protein as you would think. Things like Beef and Fish are better and usually less fattening. That's what I know!
but I wouldn't worry about it too much, worrying causes gray hairs!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

dont use processed meat of any kind only fresh as the prev posts advised lots of crap gets added to processed meat


----------

